# Very Special New Arrival.



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yesterday at 17:30 Lucy Emma, our first Grandchild....

Roger


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations Roger


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Major congrats!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats to you,(Grandpa Roger)and to your growing family. :cheers:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

She's a cracker Roger! Congrats Grandpa!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

great news, congratulations.

what a lot of hair for a newborn too - i'm quite jealous....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Congratulations!







She's lovely :yes:

Grandkids are goooood! You can give 'em back when you get fed up! (Oooops







)

First grandchild = start of a Baby Sitting Roster :lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Well done, lad. Look at all that hair!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very cute, congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone...its been a hectic few days...

ATB Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Congratulations Roger, welcome to the Granddad club.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Never mind all of that! What watch are you getting her for her 1st??

Think about something brand new of some quality that you can give her, new in the box on say..., her 16th birthday or something. I've just recently done this and can't wait another 14 years or so - it's going to be tough. Maybe if they take an interest in mine at 12-14 yo...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

There's nothing left to say but congratulations Grandpa.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

WOW!!!

What a little treasure!!!

I'm still waiting for my first granchild but don't think i'll get one as my eldest (married) lad doesn't seem to want kids amd the youngest (30y/o) is still in love with beer  

Congrats Roger- plenty of babysitting to look forwards to









John


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice one Roger.

Congratulations Granddad :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Never mind all of that! What watch are you getting her for her 1st??
> 
> Think about something brand new of some quality that you can give her, new in the box on say..., her 16th birthday or something. I've just recently done this and can't wait another 14 years or so - it's going to be tough. Maybe if they take an interest in mine at 12-14 yo...


I,m keeping her well away from watches in case she ends up with the "disease" like her Gramp!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Not been here for a while......big congrats Roger....something other to dote over rather than just watches now :notworthy: .

I guess now your a "Gramps" you can officially be a grumpy old man now......


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Roger said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind all of that! What watch are you getting her for her 1st??
> ...


As you know, I'm sure... there are a lot worse things she could get into and I can't think of a whole lot of things that are better (a couple maybe).

Congrats!


----------

